# Mansfield acoustic - I might pick one up



## John Bartley

I searched to see if "value" threads were allowed. I couldn't find an answer, so if not, please delete this with my apologies!

A good friend is selling her house and moving, and so is having a garage sale. Her deceased husband was a guitar player and one of the items in the yard sale is a Mansfield, six-string, acoustic guitar, in very good shape, sunburst finish, large mother of pearl pick guard, probably early sixties? It was his dad's before him.

I would like to offer her a fair (or maybe higher than fair) price for it, but my web searching hasn't helped much. I know that trying to help me without photos is like playing tennis with a blindfold on, but .... maybe some comments on desirability, a range of prices etc would really help. I sure don;t want to cheat her and right now she doesn't seem to think it has much value so I'll have to work to pay her what she should get. 

Help?

cheers, thank you.


----------



## John Bartley

Maybe it would help if I said that it looks like a 683 or 693 model?


----------



## Guest

Came out of Japan (Hoshino Gakki) in the 70's.
Peate’s Music store, located on Mansfield street in Montreal was the distributor.
Mansfield was a Canadian musical instrument distributor

I used to have a Dove/Hummingbird copy that I found for $40.












John Bartley said:


> I sure don;t want to cheat her and right now she doesn't seem to think it has much value so I'll have to work to pay her what she should get.


They weren't expensive guitars. I wouldn't feel guilty offering ~$150/200 to help her out.


----------



## sambonee

@laristotle is our house appraiser. He is right.


----------



## John Bartley

laristotle said:


> Came out of Japan (Hoshino Gakki) in the 70's.
> Peate’s Music store, located on Mansfield street in Montreal was the distributor.
> Mansfield was a Canadian musical instrument distributor
> 
> I used to have a Dove/Hummingbird copy that I found for $40.
> 
> They weren't expensive guitars. I wouldn't feel guilty offering ~$150/200 to help her out.


Thank you so much. The pick guard on the photo you posted is very similar. The finish on hers is a bit darker, and I "think" ( I shoulda' paid attention ) that the inlay in her fretboard is square? Possible?

Anyway, that's the sort of "personal experience" help that I was hoping for.

cheers !


----------



## Guest

sambonee said:


> @laristotle is our house appraiser. He is right.


Aw shucks.








However, there are more knowledgeable members here.
I just get lucky every now n' then.



John Bartley said:


> The finish on hers is a bit darker, and I "think" ( I shoulda' paid attention ) that the inlay in her fretboard is square?


Something like this? Note the top of the headstock shape.
If so, then it's an early 70's and worth a bit more.


----------



## marcos

The last one i bought a year ago was a dreadnaught model, nothing fancy but nice overall guitar. I paid 150.00 for it. My buddy has an older 60's model and its just a joy to play. Good bang for the buck


----------



## John Bartley

laristotle said:


> Something like this? Note the top of the headstock shape.
> If so, then it's an early 70's and worth a bit more.


Yes .... I think that's a bit closer. The headstock shape is correct as is the font on the name. The body shape seems a bit big ... maybe that's a jumbo?

Now that I have an idea at least I can go and try to force some cash into her hand .... she may resist, but at least I can say with some authority that it's worth more than $10 at her yard sale!

cheers, and thank you again !! I think I take way more from this forum than I can ever give ... but I do appreciate the help!


----------



## John Bartley

So, here it is (picture below). It's a model 698. It's in very good condition, the neck feels and looks nice and flat and it plays well, despite the oxidised strings that have been on it and not in a case, for many years. I think it's newer than I thought, maybe late seventies?, but the experts hopefully will chime in and offer an opinion. I gave her $200 for it, which I thought was more than fair.

I'll try for a better picture when I have better lighting :


----------



## Guest

That's a beaut!
Congrats!


----------



## John Bartley

laristotle said:


> That's a beaut!
> Congrats!


Thank you. I can't see the image, so maybe I did something wrong.


----------



## John Bartley

Just by chance I came across an image of a 1975 Ibanez 698M. Except for the name and the lack of sunburst finish it is identical to mine ... absolutely flippin' identical!


----------



## Buzz

Theres an Angelica dove copy at a pawn store that looks like it too. Made in Japan with a redish body, too bad they want 350 for it or id pick it up. Maybe its made by Yamaki?


----------



## Guest

John Bartley said:


> Thank you. I can't see the image, so maybe I did something wrong.













John Bartley said:


> Just by chance I came across an image of a 1975 Ibanez 698M


----------



## John Bartley

Thank you for pulling the two images together. It seems obvious now that these come from the same place, and puts the manufacture date around the mid seventies. I have asked my friend for a photo of her husband and his father. When I get them, (and it seems she might have a photo of each of them playing guitar), I'll print up a short note detailing the provenance and then put the photos and note in an envelope inside the guitar for whoever inherits it from me.


----------



## Steadfastly

John Bartley said:


> Thank you. I can't see the image, so maybe I did something wrong.


Right click on the thumbnail. You might have to remove the "s" in the URL and make it http instead of https.


----------



## DrakeBond

Wondering if any has any info on a Mansfield 754M?


----------



## DrakeBond

Mansfield 754M


----------



## DrakeBond

Looks like it’s very similar to the Ibanez 754m but with a Mansfield logo...


----------



## Stephenlouis

I paid 100 for one and am constantly shocked by how well it plays. It makes no sense!


----------

